# I need help



## kylehardie (Aug 18, 2018)

I have been trying for over a month to try and figure out how to design a waving flag code for my CNC machine. is there anyone that can help me figure it out or head me in the right direction. thanks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Kyle; welcome! Lots of keen CNC woodworkers here. You may have to wait a day or two as sometimes it's a bit slow on weekends.
I've seen those wavy flags and they look so much better than the 'rigid' ones.

Here's one way... (not exactly what you're looking for but pretty nice!)


----------



## kylehardie (Aug 18, 2018)

thats what i want but im trying to set something like that up on my CNC machine. the software im using is fusion 360 and carbide create. also have meshcam. im pretty new at CNC machines. i do look forward to learning from the professionals here.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Kyle; Idid a search for "*CNC+contour mapping*" there's lots of hits!
This looks promising for more info...
https://www.instructables.com/id/3D-Topo-Map-Generation-to-CNC-x-carve-Shapeoko-2/


----------



## kylehardie (Aug 18, 2018)

thank you danin van. ill look at it and see what happens. this whole Learning process is a challenge


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...just call me Dan, Kyle. I used to live in Vancouver hence the DaninVan screenname. We moved _out_ of the city but I can still stand on the beach and see it (Vancouver).


----------



## kylehardie (Aug 18, 2018)

nice to meet you dan, im kyle from las vegas, nv. thanks for your info. this might be easier to do on a mapping program.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You mean something like these?? The files can be bought from Design and Make for something like $10.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Can you scale them up in size, John?


----------



## kylehardie (Aug 18, 2018)

no john i was more looking at something like this


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Can you scale them up in size, John?


You can make them as big as you want.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

kylehardie said:


> no john i was more looking at something like this


All you have to do is profile cut the flag and make a thicker model.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The instructables that Dan posted should get you what you are looking for. I know the easy way to do it in Vectric Aspire would be to use a two rail sweep for the wave. drop your flat model on top then cut the profile.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

kylehardie said:


> nice to meet you dan, im kyle from las vegas, nv. thanks for your info. this might be easier to do on a mapping program.


Hi Kyle. When you get a minute complete your profile with first name so it won't show N/a in the left panel and add your location.

I use Fusion 360 but haven't tried to do anything like that. You have several operations going on there, actually. The alternating dark/light woods is one glue up and the stars on the blue background appear to be painted rather than inlaid. If you're wanting to inlay the stars that steps the game up to a whole new level. But just the 'wave' shouldn't be that difficult. It may be a day or two before I can look to see how to do this in Fusion 360, though.

David


----------

